# Dec 16 Nor'Easter - Burlington, VT



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

The weather man said 12-18" fell, but I had some areas with 2+' and drifts of up to 4'! It was coming down pretty hard for a while (2"-4"/hour), so by the time I was done plowing a parking lot, it was already pretty thick again!

I was out 4am Sunday - 5pm last night.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Here are a couple more pics...


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

bolton or burlington? if burlington about where?

oh, get some prowings, they would help you out tremendously with that lot.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Just sent you a PM Grn Mtn.

I'd love a set of prowings, but unfortunately a couple of the areas that I plow are only about 10' wide (depending on how far out a car parks), and w/them on it would be a bit too tight.... car on the left, 1800's brick bldg on the right...


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Plowin in VT;459918 said:


> Just sent you a PM Grn Mtn.
> 
> I'd love a set of prowings, but unfortunately a couple of the areas that I plow are only about 10' wide (depending on how far out a car parks), and w/them on it would be a bit too tight.... car on the left, 1800's brick bldg on the right...


 The wings come on/off in like 30 seconds, They save a tremendous amount of time. I had to plow this last storm without my wings cause it was too heavy for my truck with them and they were bending backwards anyway. That being said it took me at least 3 hours more to do my route without them versus with them. no offense, but I never understood this logic. I hear this from people all the time too. "I got the 7'6" blade instead of the 8' cause I do residentials..." with the 8' its easier to get closer to buildings, curbs, go around circles, corners etc.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

BSDeality;459948 said:


> The wings come on/off in like 30 seconds, They save a tremendous amount of time. I had to plow this last storm without my wings cause it was too heavy for my truck with them and they were bending backwards anyway. That being said it took me at least 3 hours more to do my route without them versus with them. no offense, but I never understood this logic. I hear this from people all the time too. "I got the 7'6" blade instead of the 8' cause I do residentials..." with the 8' its easier to get closer to buildings, curbs, go around circles, corners etc.


No offense taken! I thought that prowings took much longer to attach/detach which is why I haven't thought about getting them. There are a couple of areas where if a car parks too far out, I can not get through, but since the wings are fast to attach/detach, I'm going to see if anyone around here has a pair that I can get today. Bigger is definitely better, and I'd love to cut my run by 3 hours! I'm still a newly-wed, and would love to get to spend more time w/my wife!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics! Thats a long time out in the Truck!!


----------

